# General movie discussion



## trappedslider (Apr 8, 2022)

So, I watched Bay's latest movie Ambulance last night, and I enjoyed it.  It's not going to win any awards but I found it to be an enjoyable 2 and a half hours. I've been told that my definition of a good movie is very wide. I either enjoy a movie or I don't. 

I'm also not expecting it to beat out Sonic for a number of reasons.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 8, 2022)

Moving this from the other thread....

Last night I watched _Drive My Car_ (nominee for Best Picture and Best Director at the Academy Awards). It's on HBO Max for those who stream. Here are my impressions-

1. It's three hours long.

2. It's really powerful.

3. It's three hours long.

4. You don't have to know Chekhov or Uncle Vanya, but ... woah. The film isn't at all about that, but it's also not ... not about that.

5. It's, you know, three hours long.

6. Parts of the movie were just incredibly devastating; not in the way that you have this big Hollywood pathos (like a Sophie's Choice) but just in the quiet way life can be.

7. Note- contains language suitable for broadcast at 11:30pm


Spoiler







8. If you have three hours ... three _uninterrupted hours_ (this isn't a "watch in the background" kind of movie ... this is a full attention thing) I really recommend it. I wondered what all the hoopla was about, and now I get it.


----------



## Mallus (Apr 8, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> 1. It's three hours long.



But is it Stalker long?

(regardless, it's in my HBO queue)


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 8, 2022)

Mallus said:


> But is it Stalker long?
> 
> (regardless, it's in my HBO queue)




God, I love Tarkovsky so so so much.

....and yes, it's loooooooonger.


----------



## payn (Apr 8, 2022)

Does Hulu make movies like Netflix and Amazon? If so, are any of them good?


----------



## GreyLord (Apr 8, 2022)

payn said:


> Does Hulu make movies like Netflix and Amazon? If so, are any of them good?




Well, that's a low bar to set.  

I think just about anyone makes movies better than Netflix and Amazon...

Edit - In general, there may be specific ones that beat the odds, but generally...ugh.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 8, 2022)

Moved out of the Morbius thread:



GreyLord said:


> People talk about shows that leave them regretting watching it or raging over how it treated them (ala...game of thrones, lost).
> 
> Some stick with you for DECADES after, the horror is real.
> 
> ...



We watched the whole thing, last episode included. Yes, it was the one starring Patrick McGoohan. He Made "Danger Man" in order to raise the funds to make his passion project, "The Prisoner."

I think that I can get away with spoiling an over 50 year old TV show.

The final episode: Number Six was actually Number One. You never saw Number One until the final episode. Number One was also the head of the nebulous, unnamed spy organization that "abducted" Number Six. Number One had himself abducted in order to test himself. If he could be broken, then how could anyone under him ever trust him? This was played out in true, 1960s psychedelic fashion, so frustrating for anyone who was thinking literally. I can see how people would consider this one of those "pretentious" films that I previously mentioned


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm actually considering watching _Howard the Duck_ again. Somebody stop me... 

On the other hand, I'm also considering balancing it out with watching_ Fast Colors_ again.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 9, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> I'm actually considering watching _Howard the Duck_ again. Somebody stop me...
> 
> On the other hand, I'm also considering balancing it out with watching_ Fast Colors_ again.



Wait long enough and they're bound to make an MCU movie.


----------



## Richards (Apr 9, 2022)

I received a DVD of _Howard the Duck_ for Christmas as a gag gift.  One of these days I'm going to pop it into the player and give it a view...I'll need to be pretty bored first, though.

Johnathan


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 9, 2022)

If the new top gun movie doesn't have someone flexing when they look at their watch I'm going to be very disappointed.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 12, 2022)

The new Top Gun better have beach volleyball too.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 14, 2022)

I just watched the trailer for the new movie _Crimes of the Future_... And I have _literally no bleeping clue wtf it's actually about_. I may have to actually go see it to find out, lol.

That's the first time in probably 30 years that's happened.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 15, 2022)

The movie I'm most excited to go see, currently, is Everything Everywhere All at Once.  Michelle Yeoh?  A24?  Yes, please.


----------



## IvyDragons (Apr 15, 2022)

Generally I don't watch movies any more since they are all about tearing down and defacting on the heroes of my childhood in order to elevate their "replacements".


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 15, 2022)

So, Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore was good imo


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 15, 2022)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly is possibly my favorite movie of all time.  Not coincidentally, Unforgiven is way up there too.

Of course the latter is thirty years old now.



trappedslider said:


> So, Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore was good imo



No Rowling for me, thanks.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Apr 15, 2022)

We've got a 6 month old, and I'm doing the Stay at Home Dad thing, so my movie watching is usually 15-minute chunks while baby sleeps in his crib or my arms.

I've been staying away from heavy or serious films, because I want to wait until I can give them proper attention. So The Last Duel, Drive My Car, etc are going to have to wait.

I watched Encanto and teared up multiple times. I loved the dancing and character design. I thought the movie was a little too busy, and could have used a little more focus. But man it hit my amygdala hard!

I watched Kimi, and loved about 95% of it. It's a fun little thriller, very easy to watch, and builds tension really nicely. Plus I love seeing one of my favorite comedians, Andy Daly, pop up in a movie, even for a minor part.

I also saw The Big Chill, and enjoyed seeing all these actors as people around my own age going through some of the same life shifts. Great music (which it was known for) and has Jeff Goldblum playing a charming creep, which he does so well. On the other hand I had trouble feeling too much empathy for these obviously wealthy people going through a midlife crisis together with close friends and a huge house. But overall another easy watch.

I saw Nobody, a John Wick style film with Bob Odenkirk, who I love for his comedy. I didn't like this movie. It wasn't as stylish as John Wick, and it asked me to sympathize a little too much with a random dude who goes out and beats people up. His justification was basically that he didn't feel like a man, and I felt like it plays too much into toxic ideas of masculinity that I might have ascribed to as a young man but that I now find rather repulsive. It's a shame, because as I said I really like Odenkirk.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 15, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I also saw The Big Chill, and enjoyed seeing all these actors as people around my own age going through some of the same life shifts. Great music (which it was known for) and has Jeff Goldblum playing a charming creep, which he does so well. *On the other hand I had trouble feeling too much empathy for these obviously wealthy people going through a midlife crisis together with close friends and a huge house. *But overall another easy watch.




Replying to the bolded part.

It's weird, but despite my being a giant lefty/socialist, I really enjoy watching stuff like _Big Chill _or, Marx forgive me, _Bridgerton_. And everything Katherine Hepburn was ever in. I can't explain it.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Apr 15, 2022)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Replying to the bolded part.
> 
> It's weird, but despite my being a giant lefty/socialist, I really enjoy watching stuff like _Big Chill _or, Marx forgive me, _Bridgerton_. And everything Katherine Hepburn was ever in. I can't explain it.



It's got to be something with Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs, right?

Even though these characters have so much, the fact that they still struggle makes them relatable and human.

Plus it's fun to see all the wealthy stuff we will never get to own!


----------



## Mallus (Apr 15, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly is possibly my favorite movie of all time.  Not coincidentally, Unforgiven is way up there too.



Have you seen Once Upon a Time in the West?


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 15, 2022)

Yeah the characters' struggles (well, you know, rich people problems) are relatable. In the good shows at least. And sometimes it's just the prettiness of it all. I mean, Bridgerton is just sooooo pretty. Another show I love: Gilmore Girls; the story of a young girl who gets pregnant and goes it on her own with nothing to fall back on except her millionaire parents. But gosh it looks so idyllic.

Oh, btw, I laughed at "Plus it's fun to see all the wealthy stuff we will never get to own!" I just want to be clear I wasn't laughing at you or the other parts of your post.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Apr 15, 2022)

DrunkonDuty said:


> Yeah the characters' struggles (well, you know, rich people problems) are relatable. In the good shows at least. And sometimes it's just the prettiness of it all. I mean, Bridgerton is just sooooo pretty. Another show I love: Gilmore Girls; the story of a young girl who gets pregnant and goes it on her own with nothing to fall back on except her millionaire parents. But gosh it looks so idyllic.
> 
> Oh, btw, I laughed at "Plus it's fun to see all the wealthy stuff we will never get to own!" I just want to be clear I wasn't laughing at you or the other parts of your post.



I think it's also fun escapism. Sometimes it's fun to watch something with very small, petty problems because it's an escape from the very real, very big problems of real life. This is why I'll never look down on someone for enjoying reality tv or other light, fluffy media... Everyone needs an escape!


----------



## Cadence (Apr 15, 2022)

Mary Poppins.  Greatest movie wizard of all time?


----------



## Mallus (Apr 15, 2022)

Since it’s true movie confessions time: I’m technically a person of color but I love the films of Wes Anderson & Whit Stillman (Metropolitan & Barcelona are two of my favorite films). And despite left-of-center (for the US at any rate) politics, I will always love Mr. Roberts, the finest war movie Old Hollywood ever produced (unless Casablanca is).


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 15, 2022)

@BookTenTiger 

Re. escapism. I totally agree. There's a reason why, during times of widespread uncertainty, that media consumption goes up. Just the sense of being elsewhere gives us respite from our own problems.

Another reason I think media is so attractive is that, in most media, there's a structure. A beginning, middle, and end. Not always a happy ending, but closure even if bad for the characters is still satisfying. And that sense of structure can in itself be an escape from feeling that the real world is confusing and without structure. But I'm in danger of getting deep into the weeds of Meaning, Life, the Universe , and Everything. I don't actually want to go there. I want to talk about favourite shows.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 15, 2022)

@ Mallus

Wow. You've have posed quite the conundrum... Mr. Roberts or Casablanca...

I think I need to do a back to back viewing. Now, where to find copies of them...


----------



## BookTenTiger (Apr 16, 2022)

Mallus said:


> Since it’s true movie confessions time: I’m technically a person of color but I love the films of Wes Anderson & Whit Stillman (Metropolitan & Barcelona are two of my favorite films). And despite left-of-center (for the US at any rate) politics, I will always love Mr. Roberts, the finest war movie Old Hollywood ever produced (unless Casablanca is).



This is a bit tangential, but my wife and I were talking about how sometimes we find a lot to relate to in media that we don't actually, well, relate to.

For example, she loves mountain climbing movies, especially documentaries. But the closest my wife has ever gotten to mountain climbing is going on a day hike. She says there's something about the discipline, dedication, and sacrifice that makes her think of her work as a doctor.

Sometimes watching something that is really culturally specific - no matter the culture - is rewarding even when we don't relate to it.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 16, 2022)

That's very interesting. I'm going to have a think and try to apply that to my love of rom coms about rich people.


----------



## ART! (Apr 16, 2022)

BookTenTiger said:


> I think it's also fun escapism. Sometimes it's fun to watch something with very small, petty problems because it's an escape from the very real, very big problems of real life. This is why I'll never look down on someone for enjoying reality tv or other light, fluffy media... Everyone needs an escape!






DrunkonDuty said:


> @BookTenTiger
> 
> Re. escapism. I totally agree. There's a reason why, during times of widespread uncertainty, that media consumption goes up. Just the sense of being elsewhere gives us respite from our own problems.




The screwball comedies of the 1930s were so popular in part because during the Great Depression laughing at the comedic follies of the rich was immensely cathartic.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 16, 2022)

ART! said:


> The screwball comedies of the 1930s were so popular in part because during the Great Depression laughing at the comedic follies of the rich was immensely cathartic.




Absolutely! Watching Groucho Marx take the piss out of Margret Dumont is always so much fun.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 18, 2022)

Mallus said:


> Have you seen Once Upon a Time in the West?



I have!  Though I don't love it in the same way.

I should revisit it one day soon.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 18, 2022)

Went and saw Everything Everywhere All at Once this past Saturday night.  It was excellent.  Great absurdist sci-fi kung fu parallel reality sci-fi family drama with heart.  Michelle Yeoh remains everything I could ask for.  Stephanie Hsu and Ke Huy Quan were outstanding.  The rest of the supporting cast were great too.  Jamie Lee Curtis really taking it over the top, and James Hong always wonderful to see.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 18, 2022)

So, for those of you who didn't get to see The Batman in the theaters, here is your reminder that it launches on HBO Max ....

TODAY! That's right, it's streaming today.


----------



## Cadence (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## trappedslider (Apr 18, 2022)

So, i think the coming weekend will be Nick cage in number 1 followed by Sonic in the two slot.


Cadence said:


>



should have it's own thread


----------



## Retreater (Apr 18, 2022)

The last full length movie I watched was Ghostbusters Afterlife (and that was in theaters). Prior to that was Wonder Woman 84 (on HBO Max) - which I was going to turn off but ended up finishing it because my wife was having fun laughing at it. 
I did watch Love & Mercy (the biopic about the Beach Boys' Brian Wilson). His story really connected to me, so I'm glad I watched it.
So I've probably watched three feature films in the past two years. 
I just don't have the motivation or attention anymore to watch movies like I used to. (And I used to be a film librarian, so that's saying something.)


----------



## payn (Apr 18, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> So, for those of you who didn't get to see The Batman in the theaters, here is your reminder that it launches on HBO Max ....
> 
> TODAY! That's right, it's streaming today.



Nice! Gonna rock my 65" sammy and Sonos set up to that bad boy! Who needs the theater?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 18, 2022)

payn said:


> Nice! Gonna rock my 65" sammy and Sonos set up to that bad boy! Who needs the theater?




Well, I agree.

....which is a problem for the theaters....


(Now, the exception to this is "the youths." In my area, it's still a place to hang out, go on dates, etc.)


----------



## payn (Apr 18, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Well, I agree.
> 
> ....which is a problem for the theaters....
> 
> ...



Yeap, I kind of ran out of sympathy with theaters. Part of that is the lack of good variety in film choices. A lot of what I like as an adult has gone to streaming in the series in particular. Though, the small places that run interesting docs and indie films have been really crushed. The secondary market for old films are super fun, but a lot of these corps keep a stranglehold on their catalogs making it difficult to do. 

Not enough variety in choices or experiences and the chocking out of the smaller urban sites has killed my interest. /shrug.


----------



## Cadence (Apr 18, 2022)

payn said:


> Yeap, I kind of ran out of sympathy with theaters. Part of that is the lack of good variety in film choices. A lot of what I like as an adult has gone to streaming in the series in particular. Though, the small places that run interesting docs and indie films have been really crushed. The secondary market for old films are super fun, but a lot of these corps keep a stranglehold on their catalogs making it difficult to do.
> 
> Not enough variety in choices or experiences and the chocking out of the smaller urban sites has killed my interest. /shrug.




It feels like the only benefit the theater brings that my 60" at home doesn't is the huge screen and massive sound system.    If it doesn't have either huge special effects, gorgeous period costumes and big sets, or spectacular outdoor vistas, it doesn't have a lot to draw me to spend more for putting up with fellow audience members.


----------



## Retreater (Apr 18, 2022)

Cadence said:


> It feels like the only benefit the theater brings that my 60" at home doesn't is the huge screen and massive sound system.    If it doesn't have either huge special effects, gorgeous period costumes and big sets, or spectacular outdoor vistas, it doesn't have a lot to draw me to spend more for putting up with fellow audience members.



Not even being able to see it a couple months before it's available at home?


----------



## payn (Apr 18, 2022)

Cadence said:


> It feels like the only benefit the theater brings that my 60" at home doesn't is the huge screen and massive sound system.    If it doesn't have either huge special effects, gorgeous period costumes and big sets, or spectacular outdoor vistas, it doesn't have a lot to draw me to spend more for putting up with fellow audience members.



Right. Im not anti-theater, but really the experience isnt at a point I'm going to miss it if its gone. The theater experience I love is practically dead, and the one I dont care for is the new model. So, I hope folks who like it as is are happy and things get back to normal, but saving the industry isnt a compelling argument for me specifically.


----------



## Cadence (Apr 18, 2022)

Retreater said:


> Not even being able to see it a couple months before it's available at home?




My backlog is pretty big already.  :-/

But sure, if it was something I really wanted - Nero Wolfe, Lord Darcy, live action favorite children's book - I'd go out of my way to see it earlier at the theater


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 18, 2022)

I like a theater for something with big visuals and immersive sound.  I've never yet laid out the cash for a very large TV or great sound system in my home.  Dune and The Batman were definitely both movies I wanted the (non-3D) Imax experience for.

I also like it for smaller, cult or classic movies just for the ritual, the enhanced experience of sharing it with other people going out of their way to see something you're unable to catch at the multiplex.  Of course, these theaters often also include amenities like decent beer, wine, and fancy snacks, and nicer seating (though the trend to electric recliners in multiplexes has largely negated that one). 

Theaters like Coolidge Corner, Kendall Square, and The Brattle in Brookline and Cambridge (all really part of Boston for most of you) all also tend to have some great bars and restaurants nearby too.  So, e.g., when we went to see the Mr. Rogers doc at Kendall Square for my brother's birthday a couple of years ago, we could grab a beer at Cambridge Brewing Company across the square beforehand, and go out to an amazing vegetarian-friendly asian street food themed place (Night Market) in Harvard Square afterward.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 18, 2022)

Cadence said:


> It feels like the only benefit the theater brings that my 60" at home doesn't is the huge screen and massive sound system.    If it doesn't have either huge special effects, gorgeous period costumes and big sets, or spectacular outdoor vistas, it doesn't have a lot to draw me to spend more for putting up with fellow audience members.



Disadvantage that the theatre brings: Being able to see the edges of the prosthetic makeup in movies like "The Hobbit" trilogy. Plays much better (if 'better' is the appropriate word) on a home screen.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 18, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> So, e.g., when we went to see the Mr. Rogers doc at Kendall Square for my brother's birthday a couple of years ago, we could grab a beer at Cambridge Brewing Company across the square beforehand, and go out to an amazing vegetarian-friendly asian street food themed place (Night Market) in Harvard Square afterward.




 I used to know a bunch of the folks in the Full Body Cast that performed Rocky Horror over by Harvard Square. I think the cast is performing somewhere around Boston Commons now...


----------



## payn (Apr 18, 2022)

I remember one time going to see _Being John Malkovich. _We all snuck in bottles of beer. About half way thru the movie one guy reaches down for his next bottle and tips it over. Loudly starts rolling down towards the front row. Finally, it stops and some guy reaches down and picks it up. "All right its a New Castle Brown Ale" PSSSSCHT... Dude just starts drinking it lol. Not like you can ask him for your beer back.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 18, 2022)

Retreater said:


> Not even being able to see it a couple months before it's available at home?



That's an imposed condition though, not an intrinsic benefit of the cinema experience.


----------



## Older Beholder (Apr 19, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> Went and saw Everything Everywhere All at Once this past Saturday night.  It was excellent.  Great absurdist sci-fi kung fu parallel reality sci-fi family drama with heart.  Michelle Yeoh remains everything I could ask for.  Stephanie Hsu and Ke Huy Quan were outstanding.  The rest of the supporting cast were great too.  Jamie Lee Curtis really taking it over the top, and James Hong always wonderful to see.




I got to see it over the Easter weekend, really enjoyed the surreal nature of the film. 
I found it surprisingly emotional, despite it's absurdity. I thought it was an improvement on Swiss Army Man, (although I did enjoy that too), although it's equally hard to explain to someone what the film is about.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> I used to know a bunch of the folks in the Full Body Cast that performed Rocky Horror over by Harvard Square. I think the cast is performing somewhere around Boston Commons now...



I used to be friends with a bunch of the cast folks in the late 90s, and regularly attend parties at Oakwire in Somerville that the cast would show up to as the second or third wave of attendees on Friday and Saturday nights after Rocky.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 19, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I used to be friends with a bunch of the cast folks in the late 90s




 We probably know some of the same people - I started performing with the RI cast back in '97, and used to regularly show up to the Boston and Newton shows at least four or five times a year...


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Any movie theater snackers here? What are the things you always like to get? Any odd favorites like nachos? 

For me, I used to love buttered popcorn, but now I find the quality of the corn and the liquid butter oil to be unappetizing. For probably the last 5-10 years I usually dont get anything and just watch the flick. If im on the right side of town I'll go to the second run theater that has great corn and real butter topping. Thats like maybe once a year tho.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 19, 2022)

payn said:


> Any movie theater snackers here? What are the things you always like to get? Any odd favorites like nachos?




Milk Duds.  It's a candy made for slow eating.

The theatre I used to frequent pre-COVID had a 5 Below about a block away with a huge candy section at the front.  They knew their target market.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 19, 2022)

payn said:


> Any movie theater snackers here? What are the things you always like to get? Any odd favorites like nachos?
> 
> For me, I used to love buttered popcorn, but now I find the quality of the corn and the liquid butter oil to be unappetizing. For probably the last 5-10 years I usually dont get anything and just watch the flick. If im on the right side of town I'll go to the second run theater that has great corn and real butter topping. Thats like maybe once a year tho.



Red vines


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Red vines




A red vine is what happens when a Twizzler and a Zip Tie have intercourse.


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> A red vine is what happens when a Twizzler and a Zip Tie have intercourse.



lol, I didn't even think about it, but you are right. They usually sell red vines at the hardware store next to the saw dust.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 19, 2022)

Still, Mr. Pibb + Red Vines = Crazy Delicious.


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Many years ago, I was all about the Nestle bunch a crunch. Dump it right into the bucket of popcorn and go.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 19, 2022)

Ever since I was a kid, I've always snuck candy into the theatre rather than pay for it there. My usual go-to movie snacks are red licorice and peanut M&Ms. The packages of red licorice at the theatres aren't entirely ridiculous for the price, but the small amount of M&Ms you get in a movie theatre for that price is utter blasphemy.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 19, 2022)

Beef jerky, sometimes home made, snuck in.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> Ever since I was a kid, I've always snuck candy into the theatre rather than pay for it there. My usual go-to movie snacks are* red licorice* and peanut M&Ms. The *packages of red licorice* at the theatres aren't entirely ridiculous for the price, but the small amount of M&Ms you get in a movie theatre for that price is utter blasphemy.




Oh, don't think we can't see what you are doing there, Mad Jack. You don't get to straddle the fence.

That's right. "Red Licorice." What, you want us to believe you go to some hoity-toity theater that has little bags of precious Australian-style licorice?

No. This is 'Murika. There are two kinds of red licorice. There are Twizzlers. And there are plastic garbage trash straws Red Vines. Choose a side, or stay in the middle and get run over.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 19, 2022)

Hey, I'm non-denominational...

(But Twizzlers are better.)


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 19, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Oh, don't think we can't see what you are doing there, Mad Jack. You don't get to straddle the fence.
> 
> That's right. "Red Licorice." What, you want us to believe you go to some hoity-toity theater that has little bags of precious Australian-style licorice?
> 
> No. This is 'Murika. There are two kinds of red licorice. There are Twizzlers. And there are plastic garbage trash straws Red Vines. Choose a side, or stay in the middle and get run over.



You, Sirrah, forget the ever popular NIBS!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> You, Sirrah, forget the ever popular NIBS!




Nibs are Twizzlers. 

_for people that haven't graduated to the hard stuff yet ... _


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 19, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Nibs are Twizzlers.



Pfft. Twizzlers are fake strawberry.  Those Nibs, as we can plainly see, are fake cherry.


----------



## Ryujin (Apr 19, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Nibs are Twizzlers.
> 
> _for people that haven't graduated to the hard stuff yet ... _



Nibs are far better projectiles, for those moments when a bunch of noisy teens are wrecking the movie experience.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> Pfft. Twizzlers are fake strawberry.




....maybe strawberries are fake Twizzlers .....


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Do they still sell Jujubes? Those things make dentists cry.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 19, 2022)

payn said:


> Do they still sell Jujubes? Those things make dentists cry.




 Hard to find in regular stores (aside from places that sell strictly candy), but you can get them online at a few places. CandyFavorites.com usually has a good selection of the old classics. If there's a Party City store in your area they've usually got a couple aisles full of candy as well.
I always preferred Dots myself.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

payn said:


> Do they still sell Jujubes? Those things make dentists cry.






Mad_Jack said:


> Hard to find in regular stores (aside from places that sell strictly candy), but you can get them online at a few places. CandyFavorites.com usually has a good selection of the old classics.
> I always preferred Dots myself.




Jujubes?

Dots?

What is wrong with you two? Everyone knows that there is only one* candy appropriate for inflicting maximum punishment. The candy equivalent of self-flagellation and a hairshirt.

Good.

Ampersand.

Plenty.


*_Assuming you don't have access to sweet, sweet Necco wafers._


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 19, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> What is wrong with you two? Everyone knows that there is only one* candy appropriate for inflicting maximum punishment. The candy equivalent of self-flagellation and a hairshirt.




For candy punishment, try these... Claey's Oldfashioned Candies Horehound flavor






 These things are nasty, lol. It's the candy equivalent of drinking Moxie.


Fun Fact: Not only have Necco Wafers been made with exactly the same recipe since back during the American Civil War, but some of those original wafers are still on store shelves.


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

Rasinettes or Goobers?


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> These things are nasty, lol. It's the candy equivalent of drinking Moxie.




So .... PURE DELICIOUSNESS!

Three out of Four Mainers Prefer Moxie. And the other guy isn't even wearing hunter's orange. 

As for something worse?






I have become Musk Lifesavers, Destroyer of WORLDS!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 19, 2022)

payn said:


> Rasinettes or Goobers?




Goobers. 

C'mon, now. Any candy with raisins is like a puppy dog getting kicked. Raisins are the bards of the candy world. They are the lies that parents tell you.

Every raisin that you see in a Raisinette is simply a raisin that escaped their proper fate as the "good" part of a fruitcake. I mean ... just think about it. What the one thing you can add to BRAN to make the bran the best part of a breakfast cereal?

That's right. Raisins.


----------



## J.Quondam (Apr 19, 2022)

Well, I _like_ fruitcake.


----------



## payn (Apr 19, 2022)

J.Quondam said:


> Well, I _like_ fruitcake.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 20, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Oh, don't think we can't see what you are doing there, Mad Jack. You don't get to straddle the fence.
> 
> That's right. "Red Licorice." What, you want us to believe you go to some hoity-toity theater that has little bags of *precious Australian-style licorice?*
> 
> No. This is 'Murika. There are two kinds of red licorice. There are Twizzlers. And there are plastic garbage trash straws Red Vines. Choose a side, or stay in the middle and get run over.




Licorice is not a theatre staple in Australia. The classics are Maltesers 






and Jaffas.





When it comes to throwing lollies Jaffas are hands down the winner; hard and aerodynamic.


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 21, 2022)

sad news Bad news Spidey fans: 'Spider-Man: Across The Spider-Verse' has been delayed


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 22, 2022)

As part of the lead up to JW Domion 


sucks if you live in the west.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Davies (Apr 23, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> sad news Bad news Spidey fans: 'Spider-Man: Across The Spider-Verse' has been delayed



My nephew will be miserable, he looooves Spidey and he really loved the first -Verse one.


----------



## MGibster (Apr 23, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> No. This is 'Murika. There are two kinds of red licorice. There are Twizzlers. And there are plastic garbage trash straws Red Vines. Choose a side, or stay in the middle and get run over.



Red Vines + Dr. Pepper = Crazy Delicious


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 23, 2022)

MGibster said:


> Red Vines + Dr. Pepper = Crazy Delicious



Red Vines+ strawberry de pepper

At the theater I keep going to, they have one of those freestyle coke machines


----------



## payn (Apr 23, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Red Vines+ strawberry de pepper
> 
> At the theater I keep going to, they have one of those freestyle coke machines



Not a fan of the freestyle coke machine. Everything tastes kinda like what I wanted but also with a hint of vanilla, orange, cherry, grape, etc...


----------



## MGibster (Apr 23, 2022)

payn said:


> Not a fan of the freestyle coke machine. Everything tastes kinda like what I wanted but also with a hint of vanilla, orange, cherry, grape, etc...



They were touted as the next great thing in soda dispensary but their popularity seems to have waned a bit.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 23, 2022)

MGibster said:


> Red Vines + Dr. Pepper = Crazy Delicious




If you have to add flavored sugar water to your candy to make it edible …..

Maybe it isn’t really candy?


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 27, 2022)

So I saw Everything, Everywhere, All At Once on the weekend. Loved it. Manages to combine fun, wacky martial arts weirdness with a heart felt family story.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes, it's pretty amazing.  

Went and saw The Northman this past Saturday the 23rd and loved that too, but it's very different. Much darker, of course.  Gorgeous visuals.


----------



## DrunkonDuty (Apr 28, 2022)

I've been thinking of seeing The Northman. Thanks, Mannahnin, you've convinced me.


----------



## Older Beholder (Apr 29, 2022)

DrunkonDuty said:


> I've been thinking of seeing The Northman. Thanks, Mannahnin, you've convinced me.





Mannahnin said:


> Yes, it's pretty amazing.
> 
> Went and saw The Northman this past Saturday the 23rd and loved that too, but it's very different. Much darker, of course.  Gorgeous visuals.




Yeah, I was very impressed with The Northman. Epic stuff, worth seeing on a big screen.


----------



## trappedslider (May 2, 2022)

More Captain Carter Footage Revealed in ‘Doctor Strange 2’ Promo
					

The last promo for 'Doctor Strange 2' confirmed the character's appearance, but now we get a better glimpse at Captain Carter's shield.




					wegotthiscovered.com


----------



## trappedslider (May 2, 2022)

Hunger Games heads back to the movies with a prequel, The Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes
					

Coming November 2023; unfortunately, we don’t know who will be in it yet




					www.polygon.com


----------



## payn (May 2, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Hunger Games heads back to the movies with a prequel, The Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes
> 
> 
> Coming November 2023; unfortunately, we don’t know who will be in it yet
> ...



Ugh, Prequels...


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (May 2, 2022)

payn said:


> Ugh, Prequels...


----------



## Zaukrie (May 2, 2022)

I'm not sure if I should talk about food, or movies.....

Just watched The Batman. I thought it was great.


----------



## payn (May 2, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> I'm not sure if I should talk about food, or movies.....
> 
> Just watched The Batman. I thought it was great.



It's a general movie thread so whatever!


----------



## Zaukrie (May 2, 2022)

payn said:


> It's a general movie thread so whatever!



I actually have this on a list to watch....someday, maybe.


----------



## trappedslider (May 2, 2022)

payn said:


> Ugh, Prequels...



Have you read the book or is that just a normal reaction based on your general attitude towards prequels?


----------



## payn (May 2, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Have you read the book or is that just a normal reaction based on your general attitude towards prequels?



My general 'tude towards prequels. I have not read the book but I usually avoid prequels if possible. 1/10 is usually worth my time.


----------



## trappedslider (May 2, 2022)

payn said:


> My general 'tude towards prequels. I have not read the book but I usually avoid prequels if possible. 1/10 is usually worth my time.



Yeah, my mind isn't fully awake yet or i would have recalled that it's your general attitude. The book is decent IMO and unlike Star Wars we don't have any lines of dialogue that can get contradicted.


----------



## payn (May 2, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Yeah, my mind isn't fully awake yet or i would have recalled that it's your general attitude. The book is decent IMO and unlike Star Wars we don't have any lines of dialogue that can get contradicted.



How are the Hunger Games books in general? I see a movie or two and it was ok. I will look into books that are recommended (and prequels rarely are).


----------



## trappedslider (May 2, 2022)

payn said:


> How are the Hunger Games books in general? I see a movie or two and it was ok. I will look into books that are recommended (and prequels rarely are).



The books are also good imo, all the Hunger Games books are on my yearly re-reading list.


----------



## delericho (May 2, 2022)

We went to see the third "Fantastic Beasts" film last week. It was okay - better than the second, not as good as the first, probably skippable. If I'm honest, I think I enjoyed the "Paw Patrol" movie (the last film I saw in the cinema) more - though that was a vicarious enjoyment because it was my daughter's first visit to the cinema since she stopped being a baby.


----------



## Rabulias (May 2, 2022)

Zaukrie said:


> I actually have this on a list to watch....someday, maybe.



If you like goofy and risque parody humor, I recommend it. It is definitely NSFW and some bits would probably not be done today. Familiarity with _Enter the Dragon_ and 1970s pop culture would also help enhance the experience.


----------



## Mannahnin (May 3, 2022)

Some of my friends were going to see Everything Everywhere All at Once last night, and I guess some theaters are bumping it this weekend in favor of Multiverse of Madness, so I went and saw EEAaO again.  Totally worth it.  Yes, there are at least a few clues and visual jokes I missed the first time.


----------

